
Ask HN: Are governments and other public sector organizations exempt from GDPR? - mmoura11s
I&#x27;ve been getting mixed opinions&#x2F;interpretations regarding this, although I believe they shouldn&#x27;t.<p>Can someone elucidate me?
======
elborro
No. Every EU country is required to implement GDPR as a law. All government
bodies have to abide their own countries laws.

As an example; the implementation of GDPR in The Netherlands is called AVG,
and it's currently discussed that the tax authorities might be the first to
receive a warning or fine.

------
ourcat
This site has more info : [https://www.eugdpr.org/gdpr-
faqs.html](https://www.eugdpr.org/gdpr-faqs.html)

But I would say government offices and public sector organisations do fall
under this:

".. It applies to all companies processing and holding the personal data of
data subjects residing in the European Union, regardless of the company’s
location."

------
ealexhudson
No, they're not, in fact they often have a higher standard to meet (more
likely to need a DPO, for example).

------
TomMarius
The government is mandated by law. GDPR clearly states that requirements set
by law take precedence, doesn't matter what kind of organization or business.

